Ask HN: How are you using HN every day? - adawg4
======
sgt
Well... I open my browser, type news. and by the wonder of auto-completion, I
enter the site as soon as strike the enter key. I skim through the top
stories, open a few in their own tabs. Sometimes I go directly to the comments
field since it can actually be more interesting to read than the link itself.
After a few minutes of this I might click on /threads/ or /new/. I mostly
consume on HN and I probably only reply a few times a week.

------
simonblack
I scan the titles for the last 24 hours. Open in tabs the ones that look
interesting. Some I will read fully, some I will comment on. Many I will scan
loosely to get whether this is an article that needs to be read closely, find
that it doesn't, and close that tab.

If I run into a site that needs registration, or is paywalled, I simply close
that tab and move on.

